# new to recording and making music



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey, for some guys who don't know me that well i enjoy music and playing it. I feel like I'm ready to show off a little bit with my music skills but i am completely clueless on recording music and turning it into something good. I'm a Scottish 15 year old so i don't get any income so i need a good piece of software for Windows that is preferably free or cheap and easy to use. I heard FL studio is a good choice but honestly i am clueless.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 29, 2014)

I've used FL Studio to record, it's good software for that. The only limitation really was my own equipment (I used a Rocksmith cable to hook up my guitar), and know-how. There's a pretty great tutorial for FL beginners on YouTube that teaches you everything you need to know, so it's really easy to add in effects without any new physical equipment.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 29, 2014)

I had a look. I don't think downloading the demo is worth it


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, the only free one I have experience with is Audacity, but I think it's just the bare bones. It gets your sounds saved, but I don't think you can edit/add effects as easily.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 29, 2014)

... i just realized my friend does all this stuff....i can ask him about it.


----------



## YourDJ (Jul 29, 2014)

Ight sit down this is going to be a long type

sorry for bad grammar im not the best at this

Im a DJ producer and recording engineer from New jersey. Fl studio has a very large * very fuckin large*  learning curve but it is popular and has many many options . the its mostly just intimidating looking but once you figure out what does what its easy . 

FL uses a thing called plugins * think of keyboards with diffrent effects* that are softwhere that is used in that program and minipulates sound * synth leads bass freqency etc*

in corporation and business Pro tools is normaly used but its hard to get a free copy sense the Key for the programe to open is only openable through a USB key that comes with the programe . 

My suggestion is find a programe you like FL, Protools, logic, or cubass and get  MIDI keyboard with it sooner or later . its not requred but making beats etc and played by keys and if you dont have a MIDI then it uses your keyboard * witch is ok* artist like Flux pavilion don't even use midis 

lastly clean your lappy or computer because it takes alot of data to use those pogrames and processing power. and if your rig is fucked then it will effect you greatly 

If you need recording done I have a studio in Philadelphia and I dj for shows in Atlantic city to ohio -  https://www.facebook.com/DJjettbluefangroup?ref=hl&ref_type=bookmark

- Mike Klubixe


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 29, 2014)

YourDJ said:


> Fl studio has a very large * very fuckin large*  learning curve but it is popular and has many many options


FL Studio has been the easiest one to learn for me...

Also, I don't think you're allowed to post links for pirating stuff...


----------



## YourDJ (Jul 29, 2014)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh~ also that's whats its rated as so give yourself a pat on the back.


ALSO VERY IMPORTENT - Learn music thiory. it is very very vital for making music


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 29, 2014)

YourDJ said:


> also that's whats its rated as so give yourself a pat on the back.


Really? Almost all the beginner musicians I know use it. I thought it was the standard beginner DAW.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

YourDJ said:


> ALSO VERY IMPORTENT - Learn music thiory. it is very very vital for making music



Musicians and composers are about as different as chefs and scientists. They require somewhat similar skills to succeed, but while one follows recipes, the other is actively pushing the boundaries of what defines their craft.


----------



## YourDJ (Jul 29, 2014)

you need basic music theory to make music thats just logic not sure what your on about

Vukasin - Just just take the freakin complement dude


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 29, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Musicians and composers are about as different as chefs and scientists. They require somewhat similar skills to succeed, but while one follows recipes, the other is actively pushing the boundaries of what defines their craft.



Funnily enough, as a scientist I would say the two directives are interchangeable for both professions =P


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

YourDJ said:


> you need basic music theory to make music thats just logic not sure what your on about



Well, see, analogies are a lot like making music: it makes sense to you, but there's a chance someone might not understand the message you're trying to convey.


----------



## YourDJ (Jul 29, 2014)

oh OHHHHHH~ sorry didnt see that it was an analogy . my b homi


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Funnily enough, as a scientist I would say the two directives are interchangeable for both professions =P



I guess it depends on how you bake your cake: for the good of the people... or the good of your tummy!


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't link to illegal downloads, guys.

OP, if you're on a budget then I'd go with reaper as your DAW. It has a free 60 day evaluation period and a personal licence is really dirt cheap for what you're getting. It may not have as much documentation as FL but it's more powerful than people give it credit for.

www.reaper.fm


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 30, 2014)

YourDJ said:


> Vukasin - Just just take the freakin complement dude


I didn't mean it like that. I'm actually legitimately surprised. Almost every new musician uses FL Studio so I thought it was like, the first step or something.


----------



## Inpw (Jul 30, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> Don't link to illegal downloads, guys.
> 
> OP, if you're on a budget then I'd go with reaper as your DAW. It has a free 60 day evaluation period and a personal licence is really dirt cheap for what you're getting. It may not have as much documentation as FL but it's more powerful than people give it credit for.
> 
> www.reaper.fm



Agrees. Protools, Cubase and FL studio are pretty expensive software. What OP needs though is a multiple channel recording tool that is cost effective and easy to use. Even though I like image line, I really just use some of the plugins purchased separately and not FL studio as a whole. For me the DAW is messy with freaking windows everywhere. Reasons I even moved Cubase out of the studio and started stuff on pro tools for work and Ableton Live for me to mess around on.

Pro tools however got high demand in studios as many people come to us with project files instead of properly mixed wav formats or even split recordings. It got to the point where we finally removed the Cubase licensing and sold it.

However OP, if your new too recording I have some advice. Click track, click track, etc... You need to practice with a metronome no matter what the instrument. It is essential as I've seen many drummers follow the lead and leads speeding up or slowing down in the middle of their song. It isn't as easy as many people think and requires practice. 

The other thing doesn't necessarily apply to you but I'm gonna share it anyways. If you ever want to do an actual production you'll need to understand the recording process. It can take days to just track a single music piece if you're full of shit, and you should be. 

But consider this:

Band has a song they want to record in a studio. Studio charges hourly rates. Band thinks: "Super cheap! I mean it's just one song, we jam it and leave." FAIL! Takes much more time and that's just to track it, then there is mixing and mastering. It can cost a lot of money at the end of the day.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 30, 2014)

Accretion said:


> Agrees. Protools, Cubase and FL studio are pretty expensive software. What OP needs though is a multiple channel recording tool that is cost effective and easy to use. Even though I like image line, I really just use some of the plugins purchased separately and not FL studio as a whole. For me the DAW is messy with freaking windows everywhere. Reasons I even moved Cubase out of the studio and started stuff on pro tools for work and Ableton Live for me to mess around on.



Where abouts do you get your separate plugins then? Right now I'm using the initial FL plugins 'cause I have no idea where to get other ones that are definitely compatible, but I'd love to have more to work with.


----------



## Inpw (Jul 30, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Where abouts do you get your separate plugins then? Right now I'm using the initial FL plugins 'cause I have no idea where to get other ones that are definitely compatible, but I'd love to have more to work with.



No no I mean I use the fl studio's ones independently in other DAW's. Mostly, Sytrus, Morphine and Sakura and the IL EQUO, Delay Bank, Love Philter among others is also sold separately via the juice pack.

But for seperate plugins you can look at stuff from Native instruments, Lenner and digital, Stein berg, Korg and so forth.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 30, 2014)

Accretion said:


> No no I mean I use the fl studio's ones independently in other DAW's. Mostly, Sytrus, Morphine and Sakura and the IL EQUO, Delay Bank, Love Philter among others is also sold separately via the juice pack.
> 
> But for seperate plugins you can look at stuff from Native instruments, Lenner and digital, Stein berg, Korg and so forth.



That's interesting, I have a hell of a lot of Native and Steinberg plugins, but I have no idea how to get them into FL =P


----------



## YourDJ (Jul 30, 2014)

If your a starting Producer I would HIGHLY recommend just pirating a program . Fl is around 200 or 300 and pro tools is basic as good as it gets its around 600 or something. plugins cost  ALOT of money to * well the good ones there are free ones *  take Nexus2 its extremely popular in electronic synth lead and melody making but it costs around 230 and I don't know many people who actioly bought it. 

as a support to this The artist ModeStep started off * and still uses* FL but he pirated his and his plugins because it would of cost around 2k and ant nobody got time for dat.

You are young when I was your age I got into radio broadcasting and music thoiry classes in high school I would recommend that. 

good and free normaly don't go together very well and I cant think of any programs that do * though im not saying there arnt any* 

- Listen to the dudes in this form there good guys and know what there talking about <3 

lastly When creating a song start with making the bass line or drum first and make a melody or lead off of that . When making said melody or lead use music theory to find what keys your allowed to hit and you will always be in tune by playing by key signatures example - C major or c minor 

learn what keys are in these signatures and making melodys will be alot easer. I wish I could give a class on this but im not very good at music theory nor am I painoest


----------



## Inpw (Jul 30, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That's interesting, I have a hell of a lot of Native and Steinberg plugins, but I have no idea how to get them into FL =P



Bofore continuing this I would just like to stress that if you are running the new 64bit edition of FL studio you'll need to get  bridging software for 32bit plugins. I've heard good reviews about Jbridge.

Gonna smear a large post in here but we are in music discussions so. 
If you have a windows system you need to make sure that the path's for the .dll files the plugins contain is selected as such:







Most programs will store it under C:\Program Files (X86)\VstPlugins\

Then right click on a sample or synth in the step sequencer and select insert and select more:






This will open up the browser that will allow you to highlight external Plugins. 






OK now you can add compatible plugins to the selections menu and voila: Plugins in FL Studio.


----------



## YourDJ (Jul 30, 2014)

I can see your using drummax thast a good one


----------



## Inpw (Jul 30, 2014)

YourDJ said:


> I can see your using drummax thast a good one



Uh no not really although I have messed around with it before. I don't use FL Studio for anything and the reasons there are so many duplicates is cause I bought the light package and had to buy some of the original synths that I liked.

This is my playground:






I used to really like the groove agent in Cubase more than the drum rack you see here but Live is perfect for me.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 30, 2014)

I use Nuendo 4 to record, it's really easy. You might need a soundboard


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Jul 30, 2014)

damn these posts helped me a lot too, since I want to use fruity loop, problem is that i'm too busy right now to find a free download, damn you forum rules!


----------

